# The Trick Challenge Thread



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the trick challenge.

Everyone is welcome whether your a complete beginner or an expert wanting to show us your moves.

Although this is posted on the dog forum and open to dogs of all shapes, sizes, ages and levels of fluffiness, this challenge is happy to welcome cats, ferrets, rodents, birds, fish or any other species that wants to try their paw, wing or fin at it.

So how does it work ?

Every two weeks a series of tricks will be posted for you lovely people and your equally lovely pets to have a go at.

There will be three levels: Beginners ; Intermediate and Advanced. Pick the trick level you want to attempt and give it a go. If you want ideas as to how to train the trick please post for help.

Once you are happy with your trick, post a video or a photo action shot.

Don't worry if you don't complete it before the next trick is issued. Feel free to post your achievements whenever you have mastered it.

Any suggestions for this thread, tricks we can have a go at or feedback gratefully received.

************************************

*Challenge 1*

*Beginners*

Give paw - Ask the dog to give you his front paw on command. To extend this trick ask for each front paw separately.

*Intermediate*
Teach the dog to give all four of his paws separately. To extend this trick the dog can perform this whilst balancing on an object eg box, chair, wobble board.

*Advanced*
Instead of giving each paw to the persons hand ask the dog to offer each paw to the corresponding human hand or foot. If the size of the dog or flexibility of the human makes this difficult then get the dog to touch the corresponding paw to an unworn right and left shoe that can be on the ground or held by the human. To extend this trick change your position: standing facing each other, backs to each other for the feet /rear paws touching, you both lying down, sitting... get creative.

As always people, you and your dog's safety is paramount so please do not ask your pet to do anything beyond it's physical capability.

Out takes also most welcome 

*INDEX OF CHALLENGES*

*CHALLENGE 1* - I just wanna hold your hand (paw) - Post #1, Page 1
*CHALLENGE 2* - Food Glorious Food - Post #95, Page 5
*CHALLENGE 3 *- Every time we touch - Post #135, Page 7


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Great thread  I think I might try and teach Muttly which paw is which. He will give each paw happily, but only because I am waiting by that paw to dry it (only time I use 'paw').

So would you call them of course right and left, then back left and back right?


----------



## Danwiz (Dec 20, 2016)

The trick challenge becomes a whole lot harder if you try to do it with a cat!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Great thread  I think I might try and teach Muttly which paw is which. He will give each paw happily, but only because I am waiting by that paw to dry it (only time I use 'paw').
> 
> So would you call them of course right and left, then back left and back right?


Great. Like any cues call them whatever works for you. Just remember not to chose a cue that might get mixed up with other cues later eg if you teach left and right for directions then consider how left and right used in other contexts will work for you both.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Danwiz said:


> The trick challenge becomes a whole lot harder if you try to do it with a cat!


Where is your sense of adventure?! 

Would be lovely to see some cats taking the challenge too.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Crud, Pippin can already do the beginner bit so I'm going to try the intermediate level. Any one got any advice for getting him do his back feet? His back-end awareness is a bit rubbish really, been trying to teach him left turns at heelwork and instead he just spins in a circle or his bum goes it's own way lol


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Just commenting to watch the thread, I'll let others post vids to start 



Muttly said:


> So would you call them of course right and left, then back left and back right?


You can call them what ever you like so long as Mutly understands what you are asking


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

kittih said:


> Great. Like any cues call them whatever works for you. Just remember not to chose a cue that might get mixed up with other cues later eg if you teach left and right for directions then consider how left and right used in other contexts will work for you both.


Ah good point, yes if I do ever run with him, I will need left and right for then!


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

kittih said:


> Great. Like any cues call them whatever works for you. Just remember not to chose a cue that might get mixed up with other cues later eg if you teach left and right for directions then consider how left and right used in other contexts will work for you both.


We did "paw" and "shake" for Pippin


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Just commenting to watch the thread, I'll let others post vids to start
> 
> You can call them what ever you like so long as Mutly understands what you are asking


Well....he actually knows his fronts as 'paw' and his backs as 'foots' :Hilarious


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

evel-lin said:


> Crud, Pippin can already do the beginner bit so I'm going to try the intermediate level. Any one got any advice for getting him do his back feet? His back-end awareness is a bit rubbish really, been trying to teach him left turns at heelwork and instead he just spins in a circle or his bum goes it's own way lol






That might help


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh dear we're at only the beginners level  Even intermediate sounds hard!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh dear we're at only the beginners level  Even intermediate sounds hard!


Have I pitched it too tough ? It's hard working out what to pitch the levels at.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

kittih said:


> Have I pitched it too tough ? It's hard working out what to pitch the levels at.


It might just be me! What I find difficult someone else may not. I personally think intermediate sounds more difficult than the advanced though.


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Loki can already do right and left front paws so we are going to try intermediate we shall see if it works or not.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> It might just be me! What I find difficult someone else may not. I personally think intermediate sounds more difficult than the advanced though.


Intermediate is to get the dog to give each paw individually to the hand. If that is too easy or someone has already taught that then the Intermediate plus level is to ask them to do it whilst on something other than the ground.

Advanced is to touch corresponding paws to corresponding human hands/feet.

If advanced is easier then feel free to go for advanced. Whatever you fancy really. The only rule is to have fun


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Advanced sounds really hard. Too hard for us, but I'm sure some on here could do that?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

kittih said:


> Intermediate is to get the dog to give each paw individually to the hand. If that is too easy or someone has already taught that then the Intermediate plus level is to ask them to do it whilst on something other than the ground.
> 
> Advanced is to touch corresponding paws to corresponding human hands/feet.
> 
> If advanced is easier then feel free to go for advanced. Whatever you fancy really. The only rule is to have fun


Ignore me! I think I'm thinking advanced is ONLY the two front paws touching the correspondent human hands, and am forgetting the back paws!

Both sound hard :Hilarious but I might give intermediate a go, or failing that just the basic one


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ignore me! I think I'm thinking advanced is ONLY the two front paws touching the correspondent human hands, and am forgetting the back paws!
> 
> Both sound hard :Hilarious but I might give intermediate a go, or failing that just the basic one


Don't forget it's something you can continue to work on. So even if you only get so far in two weeks you can still keep upping the criteria for you both as you improve.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Advanced sounds really hard. Too hard for us, but I'm sure some on here could do that?


Ultimately I think it would be nice to have a thread which we can all revisit and try the tricks again at a later date but at a higher level. ANY training which is fun for the dog and the owner is a great thing. Having something to work towards provides an incentive to keep having fun training stuff (at least I hope it does)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Defintely 
I am going to do much more with Muttly this year.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh dear.... none of my lads are even at beginner level.....will give it a go though


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

Buddy can do both left and right front paw however he since the vet cut his quick hates having his paws being touched or handled so if it's ok we will stick with beginner level. I have had his feet checked just in case by his vet but no pain and nobsign of injury or anything just he has associated the vet accidentally cutting his quick with pain. I'll see how he goes but won't force him. I will go at his pace.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We see to have cracked beginners level straightaway, I think I had taught Isla paw and other paw for left and right paws whilst towelling her feet after every walk as she knew what I meant almost immediately. 

Will see what we can do with back paws next.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

danielled said:


> Buddy can do both left and right front paw however he since the vet cut his quick hates having his paws being touched or handled so if it's ok we will stick with beginner level. I have had his feet checked just in case by his vet but no pain and nobsign of injury or anything just he has associated the vet accidentally cutting his quick with pain. I'll see how he goes but won't force him. I will go at his pace.


Good plan. only do it if he is happy. If not could you try with a target stick instead so he doesn't think hands are near his paws ? A wooden spoon or ping-pong ball on a stick also work.


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Ooh we can do paw and other paw so will next paw and that paw and see what happens!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rach&Miko said:


> Ooh we can do paw and other paw so will next paw and that paw and see what happens!


That gave me an idea!
'Paw' is always his left, then 'other paw' is his right, then I do back left, which can be 'next paw', then back right can be 'last paw' (better than 'foots')


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

I often rub him down and say those phrases so maybe run him down every day and say it, then without a towel and see what happens. He's not often one for training sessions for new tricks but will learn several by chance (day to day repetition) and then perform them in training sessions. Like I spent ages purposely trying to train lie down to no avail so then just told him he was a good boy for lie down whenever he did it and now he'll perform it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

kittih said:


> Good plan. only do it if he is happy. If not could you try with a target stick instead so he doesn't think hands are near his paws ? A wooden spoon or ping-pong ball on a stick also work.


Thanks. What a good idea. I have something in my room that I may be able to use. He won't even let the groomer clip his nails so like me she stops right away once she sees he isn't happy.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

ooh back paws...this is something I've always meant to teach but never got round to it! Does this have an end date?


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Rory does beginners and advanced. I haven't taught him back paws yet. Would love to though. 
My commands are 'paw' for the right front paw and 'other' for the left. I can also get Rory to put his paw on my arms, knees and feet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm leaving Buddy for tonight he seems to be feeling a bit poorly. Will see how he is tomorrow and if he is better will start working with him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

winterrose said:


> Rory does beginners and advanced. I haven't taught him back paws yet. Would love to though.
> My commands are 'paw' for the right front paw and 'other' for the left. I can also get Rory to put his paw on my arms, knees and feet.


It sounds like advanced includes back paws too. Otherwise it would be really easy!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Commenting so I can refer back here or I'll forget all about it. Great idea for a thread!
Can't wait to get started but I'm really struggling to find my budgies back paws


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

Nettles said:


> Commenting so I can refer back here or I'll forget all about it. Great idea for a thread!
> Can't wait to get started but I'm really struggling to find my budgies back paws


Your budgie needs to do 2 legs and 2 wings


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Sarah H said:


> ooh back paws...this is something I've always meant to teach but never got round to it! Does this have an end date?


No.There will be the next set of tricks in two weeks ( or longer if people prefer) but there is no time limit. Just post your pic or videos when you are happy. In progress videos are also lovely to see


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Commenting so I can refer back here or I'll forget all about it. Great idea for a thread!
> Can't wait to get started but I'm really struggling to find my budgies back paws


Silly you. For budgies it's wings and feets of course. Though beak and tail as alternatives are also acceptable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

kittih said:


> No.There will be the next set of tricks in two weeks ( or longer if people prefer) but there is no time limit. Just post your pic or videos when you are happy. In progress videos are also lovely to see


I think a new trick needs to be introduced at least every 2 weeks, otherwise it's just going to lose momentum and fizzle. I think we also need to take care that the 'intermediate' level is achievable for most dogs, or people will lose interest.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> I think a new trick needs to be introduced at least every 2 weeks, otherwise it's just going to lose momentum and fizzle. I think we also need to take care that the 'intermediate' level is achievable for most dogs, or people will lose interest.


That's a good point. Is the bar set to high on this one ? I have no idea how hard or easy to pitch it. If so I can amend it


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I remember us doing this a few years ago great fun. Pickle does paw then other paw so back paws is a great idea we need anew challenge


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)

kittih said:


> That's a good point. Is the bar set to high on this one ? I have no idea how hard or easy to pitch it. If so I can amend it


I think it's ok 

If we think of it as beginners - for puppies / dogs just beginning training, intermediate - for dogs with pretty good general training, advanced - for dogs with more training / tricks experience


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> I think it's ok
> 
> If we think of it as beginners - for puppies / dogs just beginning training, intermediate - for dogs with pretty good general training, advanced - for dogs with more training / tricks experience


That's good guidance, thanks. I am going to try and add a variation or two to each level as well so people can do more if they want.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Your budgie needs to do 2 legs and 2 wings





kittih said:


> Silly you. For budgies it's wings and feets of course. Though beak and tail as alternatives are also acceptable.


Ah that makes more sense  I'll try for feets and wings. At the minute we're working on a trick called "don't go bat shit crazy when I put my hand in the cage" It's been 5yrs now so I'm sure we'll master it any day now :Cigar


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

So I got both front (as he already knows this I just had to add the new word to it) and his back left as 'next paw' but he didn't quite get the 'last paw' back right, I had to lift it (I was doing this while drying him last night and this morning that's why I lifted it).

I thought perhaps the next challenge could be waiting to eat food put in front of them and the levels can be that the food starts as low value and further away, to high value and right under their nose. What do you think @kittih (hope it was ok to suggest one? :Shy )

I love this thread, I think it;s really motivating


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Muttly said:


> So I got both front (as he already knows this I just had to add the new word to it) and his back left as 'next paw' but he didn't quite get the 'last paw' back right, I had to lift it (I was doing this while drying him last night and this morning that's why I lifted it).
> 
> I thought perhaps the next challenge could be waiting to eat food put in front of them and the levels can be that the food starts as low value and further away, to high value and right under their nose. What do you think @kittih (hope it was ok to suggest one? :Shy )
> 
> I love this thread, I think it;s really motivating


Sounds like you are both doing really well. The food challenge sounds fun and a great idea for next week.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Giving both front paws = good
High five with both front paws = good

lifting back paws = OMG I have ZERO idea what you are asking so leg humping it is 


This could take some time


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Giving both front paws = good
> High five with both front paws = good
> 
> lifting back paws = OMG I have ZERO idea what you are asking so leg humping it is
> ...


Sorry that made me laugh out loud. On the plus side at least you know he will ace the humping challenge


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Giving both front paws = good
> High five with both front paws = good
> 
> *lifting back paws = OMG I have ZERO idea what you are asking so leg humping it is*
> ...


:Hilarious Bless him!
Well, I bet Thai will be great at the next challenge, above ^^^


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

@Lopside 
This thread might interest you. I know you said you were going to do more trick training with Dot-a-lot this year


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Might have to try this with my little parrot.

He is on cage rest at the moment with wing problems so will have to be feet only for now. Will be a good way to keep him stimulated as he is already bored. He already knows a few tricks although I haven't done any training with him for a bit.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> It sounds like advanced includes back paws too. Otherwise it would be really easy!


True. Rory likes his challenges so let's see how he goes...


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Ah that makes more sense  I'll try for feets and wings. At the minute we're working on a trick called "don't go bat shit crazy when I put my hand in the cage" It's been 5yrs now so I'm sure we'll master it any day now :Cigar


Hahaha you're at the same level of training with your budgies as I am!! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> Giving both front paws = good
> High five with both front paws = good
> 
> lifting back paws = OMG I have ZERO idea what you are asking so leg humping it is
> ...


That made me laugh. It's not easy....!! I taught Quiver to lift all 4 paws in time to the music for a heelwork to music routine many years ago and it certainly took more than two weeks to get it reliably on cue. Front paws very easy - back paws - let's just say not so easy....LOL


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> That made me laugh. It's not easy....!! I taught Quiver to lift all 4 paws in time to the music for a heelwork to music routine many years ago and it certainly took more than two weeks to get it reliably on cue. Front paws very easy - back paws - let's just say not so easy....LOL


I'm having to keep the sessions quite short otherwise he gets flustered (collie brain lol) and starts throwing out known tricks or humping me 
Although on the plus side because I've revisited paw targeting Thai can now give a double high five and his duration for sit pretty has increased slightly 

I think I am going to do a video of the basic and then carry on working with his back paws


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

We've made some progress on this  My arm bears the brunt of our success - it's red raw with scratch marks!  :Hilarious

Got Cash giving me his 'other' paw ( his right paw was already reliable ) and we have some lift up of his back right paw. Started following the directions in the video @StormyThai linked on the first page as he has a good 'on on' command for both back feet on something but he wasn't really getting it so we just tailored it to our own version 

What is everyone's commands for multiple paw holds? I'm using just 'paw' for his reliable right paw, 'other' for the left and 'lift' for the back feet but it all sounds a bit confusing.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

If I remember correctly (and it's a very long time ago) I used 'lift' for the back paws, partly because it didn't sound remotely like any of the obedience commands.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

When wiping Isla's mucky feet after her walk today, I asked her to lift her back paw up by saying 'back paw' which made me realise I've been doing this everytime paw wiping is needed since she was a pup and she does lift her back paws when asked and quite often without being asked. So she is sort of there, I plan to see if she will do it when not having a feet wiping session.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Not had a chance to any training this weekend  But tried his rear paws this morning and nothing, I think he was more focused on what delight he was getting - Tripe stick....
Fail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2017)

I've got visitors so haven't been able to train much yet, but did a session this afternoon. First I had to convince her that I wasn't going to cut her nails! By the end of the session she had the idea, but it still needs work. I'm just sticking with beginner for Elliot.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Not had a chance to any training this weekend  But tried his rear paws this morning and nothing, I think he was more focused on what delight he was getting - Tripe stick....
> Fail.


Had a go this morning with lifting the back paws (without a towel and a rubdown being involved) and without fail it ended up with Isla going all wriggly and giggly and collapsing in a heap


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Had a go this morning with lifting the back paws (without a towel and a rubdown being involved) and without fail it ended up with Isla going all wriggly and giggly and collapsing in a heap


:Hilarious Oh bless her!

Why don't they connect the back paws as easily I wonder :Bookworm

Oh I lied, I did do a bit of de-sensitisation  to the nail grinder with him. So a teeny bit of training.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Muttly said:


> :Hilarious Oh bless her!
> 
> Why don't they connect the back paws as easily I wonder :Bookworm
> 
> Oh I lied, I did do a bit of de-sensitisation  to the nail grinder with him. So a teeny bit of training.


I think it's a back end awareness thing. Like us dogs use their front paws to achieve stuff like we do with our hands. The back feet are just sort of there following along.

Perhaps as the thread developed we can work on other tricks that help hind end and other body part awareness. I think some dogs are also more aware than others, just like humans. My foot eye coordination is rubbish but a footballer's is pretty good.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kittih said:


> I think it's a back end awareness thing. Like us dogs use their front paws to achieve stuff like we do with our hands. The back feet are just sort of there following along.
> 
> Perhaps as the thread developed we can work on other tricks that help hind end and other body part awareness. I think some dogs are also more aware than others, just like humans. My foot eye coordination is rubbish but a footballer's is pretty good.


I can ask Isla to fetch her tail. Watching her trying to bring it to me is funny


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I can ask Isla to fetch her tail. Watching her trying to bring it to me is funny


That sounds hilarious. video please


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kittih said:


> That sounds hilarious. video please


I'll try.

My first retriever used to do the same thing and she managed to master the art of bringing her tail to me by carefully going slowly round in circles gradually getting closer, stopping to check every now and again to make sure she was headed in the right direction.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I must admit Cash is much more reluctant to lift his back left leg. I'm currently clicking for just the slightest lift, even if it's just him moving forward etc.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> I must admit Cash is much more reluctant to lift his back left leg. I'm currently clicking for just the slightest lift, even if it's just him moving forward etc.


Does he have a preferred paw ? I think most of us humans have a dominant hand / foot and as I understand it animals can too. Maybe he isn't as flexible on the left ?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

kittih said:


> Does he have a preferred paw ? I think most of us humans have a dominant hand / foot and as I understand it animals can too. Maybe he isn't as flexible on the left ?


Yes I think he definitely favours his right side.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I got a lift of the rear left (his left) again, but not the rear right. He does favour his left side, when he's doing his 'pointer pose' he lifts his left front paw and when he gets an interesting scent, he lifts his back left.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2017)

We have ditched the giving my hand his paw seeing as he isn't happy to put his paw in my hand and when I'm better we will try the suggestion of a target stick with a ball or something tied to it.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Is getting a 'slap' good enough :Hilarious (By that I mean I ask Bungo for Paw and he does it so fast it's more like being slapped. :Wideyed)


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Is getting a 'slap' good enough :Hilarious (By that I mean I ask Bungo for Paw and he does it so fast it's more like being slapped. :Wideyed)


My neighbours border collie used to do this - I was scratched to bits  perhaps now he is slapping you, you can up a criterion and get him to rest his paw longer or offer it more gently, refine his paw technique?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kittih said:


> My neighbours border collie used to do this - I was scratched to bits  perhaps now he is slapping you, you can up a criterion and get him to rest his paw longer or offer it more gently, refine his paw technique?


I will give it a go.

I've noticed he doesn't seem to like going me his paw so I either get slapped or he just waves his paw at me, Also he only lifts his front right paw, never his left, we have a lot to work on but not sure how to go about it. Any tips anyone?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Not sure if it's the right way, but I very gently lift his paw while saying the term I want to use for that particular paw. It's how he has picked it up anyway. As he gets used to it a bit more, I then lightly tap the paw to remind him which one, until he does it on his own.

You have to be careful how he's standing though, if he has his weight on it, don't lift it of course.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Not sure if it's the right way, but I very gently lift his paw while saying the term I want to use for that particular paw. It's how he has picked it up anyway. As he gets used to it a bit more, I then lightly tap the paw to remind him which one, until he does it on his own.
> 
> You have to be careful how he's standing though, if he has his weight on it, don't lift it of course.


Thanks.

That's another thing, he _has _ to be sitting, won't do it standing.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That's another thing, he _has _ to be sitting, won't do it standing.


Do you wipe his paws? Because he would have to stand for that wouldn't he?
Maybe he would also benefit from some balance work and getting some back end awareness, like Muttly.

I want a balance board, but until then I need to think of ways I can get him thinking about what his back legs are doing


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Do you wipe his paws? Because he would have to stand for that wouldn't he?
> Maybe he would also benefit from some balance work and getting some back end awareness, like Muttly.
> 
> I want a balance board, but until then I need to think of ways I can get him thinking about what his back legs are doing


No I don't, I just lay his towel on the floor and ask for 'spin' and 'twist' a few times to dry his paws.

I was thinking about doing balance work and back end awareness but no idea where to start. 

You see I have lots of ideas of things I'd like to teach/ things I'd like to do with Bungo, but unless I can watch a video or read instructions on how to do/ how to teach something, I'm hopeless at it!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> No I don't, I just lay his towel on the floor and ask for 'spin' and 'twist' a few times to dry his paws.
> 
> I was thinking about doing balance work and back end awareness but no idea where to start.
> 
> You see I have lots of ideas of things I'd like to teach/ things I'd like to do with Bungo, but unless I can watch a video or read instructions on how to do/ how to teach something, I'm hopeless at it!


Ha, clever! I like that 

I'm the same. I started a thread to see if someone has any ideas.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

There's a trick challenge I was going to do challenge after next which really works on rear end awareness but we could do as the next one if you like. It is based around kilo pups video so if you want to get practicing ahead of time, go for it...she shows you how to teach it....


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Just bumping this up


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

winterrose said:


> Just bumping this up


How's it going Winterrose ?


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

kittih said:


> How's it going Winterrose ?


Really well. Rory is sensitive to having his paws touched (especially his back paws) so I'm getting him used to having his back paws touched before I teach him to give it to me on command and that is proving a bit difficult, but I think I'm expecting too much of him, so we're going to take it slow with that but he has front paws perfect. We are revisiting the basics at the moment (recall, sit and lie down) because he does them only most of the time, so that's going to be our focus for now but, he's loving the challenges (and food) I'm giving him.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

We had all 4 paws lift on command yesterday AND a stand from sitting :Woot but he lost it again this morning


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Muttly said:


> We had all 4 paws lift on command yesterday AND a stand from sitting :Woot but he lost it again this morning


Yay, good work both of you. It will come back again now you have it once. I am very impressed.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

kittih said:


> Yay, good work both of you. It will come back again now you have it once. I am very impressed.


Thank you 
I settled on 'Paw' 'Other Paw' 'back paw' and 'other back paw'


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

Well according to Buddy a toy tied to a stick not one from a tree don't worry means lets play tuggy. No Buddy the idea is to put your paw on it for the trick challenge.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

danielled said:


> Well according to Buddy a toy tied to a stick not one from a tree don't worry means lets play tuggy. No Buddy the idea is to put your paw on it for the trick challenge.


Haha well done Buddy - I think you might have invented a new game 

How about using a wooden spoon, something less exciting perhaps ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

kittih said:


> Haha well done Buddy - I think you might have invented a new game
> 
> How about using a wooden spoon, something less exciting perhaps ?


I'll try that one. He's a daft head most of the time though if I'm going to have a seizure you'll know because Buddy knows when they are going to happen.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

danielled said:


> I'll try that one. He's a daft head most of the time though if I'm going to have a seizure you'll know because Buddy knows when they are going to happen.


Sounds like he knows how to do whats most important then. Who needs to show they can put feets on sticks when helping out their special human is a much better trick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

kittih said:


> Sounds like he knows how to do whats most important then. Who needs to show they can put feets on sticks when helping out their special human is a much better trick.


Mum said when she saw me having the seizure she tokd Buddy good boy it's ok you knew it was coming. Came round saying I haven't walked Buddy I haven't walked Buddy but apparrantly I had. Don't remember walking him. It certainly is a handy trick knowing when the human is going to have a seizure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok so tried something less exciting but my daft head still think it's a great game of tug. No Buddy the idea is to put your paw on it not play tuggy, he also ran off with said item this morning.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Not doing great with this, Muttly hurt his paw the other night so a little unwilling to 'give it' of course.

Are we still on the same trick here? Or has a new one been started?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

Muttly said:


> Not doing great with this, Muttly hurt his paw the other night so a little unwilling to 'give it' of course.
> 
> Are we still on the same trick here? Or has a new one been started?


No idea.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Not doing great with this, Muttly hurt his paw the other night so a little unwilling to 'give it' of course.
> 
> Are we still on the same trick here? Or has a new one been started?


Sorry meant to post one yesterday but got waylaid with work. will post it tomorrow morning as not back from work till late tonight.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

*CHALLENGE 2 - Food Glorious Food......(hot sausage and mustard optional)*

*****This trick challenge is inspired by @Muttly ***** Thanks Muttly. 

Here is a challenge to inspire all your food loving pets. For those pets not particularly motivated by food feel free to substitute a favourite toy.

*Beginners*

Don't mug me - This trick asks your dog to have some doggy manners and politely wait for food rather than trying to get it from you. It is a good for impulse control training.
Hold a treat in front of your dog so that the dog knows you have it. When the dog stops trying to get the treat from you, reward the dog with a treat from your other hand. Practice so that your dogs default is to wait patiently for the treat. Don't make him wait very long to start with - slowly increase either the time he has to wait (a few seconds at a time) or increase the value of the treat and therefore how irresistible it is. Remember it is the dog that decides how valuable something is not you.

*Intermediate*

At this level you can chose which trick you would like to try.
a) Ask your dog to sit (or wait in some other position if preferred) whilst you set a bowl of food then release the dog to eat the food. It may help to start with low value food set down far from your dog and gradually increase the foods value or how close it is. Remember - don't raise each criterion too fast.

b) For those whose dog already waits for food or who doesn't want to teach their dog to wait in this way, try the next trick. The aim is to set up an obstacle course with various delightful treats to try and distract your dog. The obstacle course doesn't need to be too difficult or elaborate, just round some chairs or boxes, under a table and over a few things laid on the ground - get creative. Lay out some tempting treats in their path and see how they do. For more of a challenge try increasing the value of the food and how close it is to the path of the obstacle course. This can be good practice for your leave it cue.

*Advanced*

For this level the aim is to put a treat on the dogs body and get them to resist temptation until released.
a) Get the dog to lie down and place the treat on their outstretched paws.
b) For a more advanced trick, balance a treat on the dogs nose. When released allow the dog to dislodge the treat and eat it.An extra bonus if your dog is able to flip the treat from his nose and catch it. A friend used to use the cues Stolen and Paid For to differentiate between food that had to be resisted and that which could be eaten which you might want to try.

*Alternative option*

Teach your pet to associate a particular colour, shape, or object with a reward. Show them the target item and get them to indicate that it is the correct item (by touching it, making a noise or some other indicator of your choice). Introduce other colours/shapes /objects and ask your pet to pick out the correct one.

As always people, you and your pet's safety is paramount so please do not ask your pet to do anything beyond it's physical capability.

Please post videos or pictures as we love to see them. It doesn't matter whether you have perfected things or not. Out takes and videos of food assault course fails also most welcome


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

Buddy is getting good at leaving treats that are on his paw so we will try that. First though I need more treats.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I shall get a video of ours put up a bit later 
I'll put up our trick one video at the same time


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Trick challenge 1





I'm still working on lifting the back paws on cue 

Trick challenge 2


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Have I killed the thread again?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm here, just need to find some time and motivation to video.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Trick challenge 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only just got a chance to catch up with these. They are brilliant. He's doing we'll on the paws and Thai wins a virtual bag of treats for his resist the treat show. Loved the T in treats and how he didn't even look at them at all. Go Thai !


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

kittih said:


> Only just got a chance to catch up with these. They are brilliant. He's doing we'll on the paws and Thai wins a virtual bag of treats for his resist the treat show. Loved the T in treats and how he didn't even look at them at all. Go Thai !


Thank you 
I knew teaching a solid leave cue would have it's advantages


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Wait with a wee line of food on his leg...

I cannot do his nose because he either moves his head to watch me and it falls off, or if I manage to get him still enough for it to balance he's no clue it's there and is dead confused when I tell him he can have it, rofl


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

And just because


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

tabulahrasa said:


> And just because


Fantastic. A bit of one upmanship with the treats there I see :-D

Had to laugh imagining his "what treat?" as it perched on his nose.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

kittih said:


> Fantastic. A bit of one upmanship with the treats there I see :-D
> 
> Had to laugh imagining his "what treat?" as it perched on his nose.


Yeah, tiny bit of showing off there, lol.

He's limited physically with what tricks are ok to do with him (pain from health issues) so I just lurked with the paw one, so I thought, well I know he's good at this, I'll boast :Happy

He's not so good at anything requiring thinking though...like having a treat on his nose, rofl


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

tabulahrasa said:


> Yeah, tiny bit of showing off there, lol.
> 
> He's limited physically with what tricks are ok to do with him (pain from health issues) so I just lurked with the paw one, so I thought, well I know he's good at this, I'll boast :Happy
> 
> He's not so good at anything requiring thinking though...like having a treat on his nose, rofl


What sort of physical things is he OK with. Perhaps we can think of some alternatives that he is happy doing too


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oooh great! 
Muttly will do the wait with high value food, I used it last night while I was carving the beef joint and dropped some on the floor, but too hot for him to eat 
I'll get pics. He waited a couple of mins until I said ok.

I've not tried balancing anything on his body, this will be fun!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Awesome job Thai! 

I took this photo just a little awhile ago, but we didn't use a lot of treats.










I need someone to film me for the paws one!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Awesome job Thai!
> 
> I took this photo just a little awhile ago, but we didn't use a lot of treats.
> 
> ...


Brilliant photo. Cash looks very focussed


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

kittih said:


> Brilliant photo. Cash looks very focussed


He was concentrating hard and trying not to look down at them :Hilarious


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

kittih said:


> What sort of physical things is he OK with. Perhaps we can think of some alternatives that he is happy doing too


Ah you'd be quite limited, basically I don't do anything with him that involves him twisting/bending his elbows or spine, he can do both, but, I avoid training him to do those because I know it's sore... and with things like paw, we did teach him it as a puppy, which led to him offering it as a behaviour for ages and then once giving the vet a paw then going for her because she had his sore leg :Banghead rofl.

So it's fine, I can just see other people's and join in if it's stuff I'm happy for him to try


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

My parrot seemed to have issue with raising his leg after his wing injury so we had to hold off for a while on training to give his foot.

As he doesn't have paws I'm using the cues "friends" for his right foot and "best friends" for his left. We have "friends" about 90% of the time and "best friends" about 60% of the time. I will try to get a video or picture on Thursday as I doubt I will have time before then. 

As for the new challenge I have no idea how this is going to go.... I need a good think but I can't see him being able to resist food ever! Balancing food on him would never work either lol.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Ownedbymany said:


> My parrot seemed to have issue with raising his leg after his wing injury so we had to hold off on training to give his foot.
> 
> As he doesn't have paws I'm using the cues "friends" for his right foot and "best friends" for his left. We have "friends" about 90% of the time and "best friends" about 60% of the time. I will try to get a video or picture on Thursday as I doubt I will have time before then.
> 
> As for the new challenge I have no idea how this is going to go.... I need a good think but I can't see him being able to resist food ever! Balancing food on him would never work either lol.


Sounds like he is doing really we'll with the feet lifting and great to see a non canine taking part. 

Re the food challenge, how about linking food to a shape or colour. So bird has to select say the red surface to get a reward and not the blue one. Would that be easier ? The balancing part is tough for non mammals I think due to different body orientation.

If he gets the hang of that try altering the shape of the colour or where it is.

I have added an alternate option to Challenge no 2 on page 5 that he might find easier / more to his liking.

Any dogs or other pets that want to give this alternate challenge a go then go for it ! :-D


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Need a helper to video me ha. Managed to get the paws but he was half out of shot for leave so will try again tomorrow


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

AmyRedd said:


> Need a helper to video me ha. Managed to get the paws but he was half out of shot for leave so will try again tomorrow


Good paws Ted. He looks like he has a nice firm handshake


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

We half did the intermediate for the paw challenge, got front paws on both sides whilst front feet were balanced on a fit bone - back paws are a little tricky as she has arthritic hips and struggles to balance if her right hind is off the floor so we stuck to the front ones - however photo bucket is being stupid and I can't get the video to upload.

The food manners challenge - she started to get a bit stressed with too many of the treats touching her so we called it quits at 1 on each paw as she was happy with that after a bit of work. She was much happier when they weren't touching her. Apologies for the photo quality and her gunky eye - she decided to run into a bush this morning View media item 76582 View media item 76583


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Maria_1986 said:


> We half did the intermediate for the paw challenge, got front paws on both sides whilst front feet were balanced on a fit bone - back paws are a little tricky as she has arthritic hips and struggles to balance if her right hind is off the floor so we stuck to the front ones - however photo bucket is being stupid and I can't get the video to upload.
> 
> The food manners challenge - she started to get a bit stressed with too many of the treats touching her so we called it quits at 1 on each paw as she was happy with that after a bit of work. She was much happier when they weren't touching her. Apologies for the photo quality and her gunky eye - she decided to run into a bush this morning View media item 76582 View media item 76583


Sounds like you both have done really well.  Especially if arthritis make things difficult. Unfortunately I can't see you photos for some reason.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

kittih said:


> Sounds like you both have done really well.  Especially if arthritis make things difficult. Unfortunately I can't see you photos for some reason.


Is that better? Failing miserably at technology today!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Maria_1986 said:


> Is that better? Failing miserably at technology today!


Yes it worked 

Great photos. Love the wall of treats


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Muttly:

Ah, good point - yes, if I do ever run with him, I'll need left and right [to use for turns] then!

/QUOTE
.
.
actually, "gee" & "haw" are used respectively for right & left in harness, & can also be used for off-leash / out of harness turns, 
for instance, on an agility course, in bike-jor or ski-jor, or in Rally-O.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Muttly:

'Paw' is always his left, then 'other paw' is his right, then I do back left, which can be 'next paw', then back right can be 'last paw' (better than 'foots') 

/QUOTE
.
.
or just skip the verbal - do as U do with a horse, gently run a hand down the back hock & tap with a fingertip behind the paw for "give".
Go round to the other hip to do the same with that rear foot.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, kittih:

*Alternative option*

Teach your pet to associate a particular* colour*, shape, or object with a reward. Show them the target item and get them to indicate that it is the correct item (by touching it, making a noise or some other indicator of your choice). Introduce other* colours */shapes /objects and ask your pet to pick out the correct one.

...

/QUOTE
.
.
just a reminder:
dogs are red / green colorblind, but see blue, white, yellow, & an almost-infinite shades of grey. They also perceive jewel tones as pastels, so not big on color saturation.
Contrast of black, white, school-bus yellow AKA chrome-yellow, bright blues, & so on, are good.
.
.
.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, kittih:
> 
> *Alternative option*
> 
> ...


Muttly has a green 'Drontal' ball and he knows exactly which one it is. I guess he uses smell. I can line up 'Drontal ball' and 'Rainbow ball' and ask him for whichever one and he will get it right


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, kittih:
> 
> *Alternative option*
> 
> ...


Good point though we also have some non canines taking part so colour choices will need to be be on a species basis


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
parrots, cockatiels, parakeets / budgies, birds in general, & primates tend to have excellent color perception -
some birds can also see what we humans cannot, the UV spectrum.
Some herps can easily "see" infrared, thus "see" warm bodies or warm surfaces / planes, in contrast to cooler surroundings.
.
so yes, it's all species-specific - the better U know Ur pet's built-in skills or abilities / handicaps, the better U can tailor training challenges to suit her or him.

.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
BTW, when my Akita was just a pup of about 14-wks, she showed me something i did not know was possible:
i could hide all 3 of her cow-hooves, & send her to find a specific ONE of the 3!

I'd plant 2 in hiding with 1 hand, handle the desired 1 with the other, & offer that hand only to her nose.
She'd happily go find the one i'd offered the sniff-sample of, & ignore the other 2.
To me, they LOOKED different; to her, they *smelled* different.
Quite amazing, & nothing i would have predicted or guessed - i found it out by accident, simply by experimenting blindly.
I was amazed.
.
.
.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Reviving this thread with our attempt at the first trick. Cash doing just his two front paws. He can do the back ones, but not as well & I couldn't get it on video. We enjoyed learning something new though 


__
https://flic.kr/p/32741541321


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Reviving this thread with our attempt at the first trick. Cash doing just his two front paws. He can do the back ones, but not as well & I couldn't get it on video. We enjoyed learning something new though
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/32741541321


Thank you for the revival - I will post a new challenge tomorrow. Sorry for the delay, been dealing with very poorly cat.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I forgot I'd taken some pics and an outtake video 

Treat on the floor









Treat on left paw









Treats on both paws









Then Edward appears and giving her paw goes pear shaped and she starts being a muppet. God forbid he might steal her treats 





@kittih, hope your kitty cat is ok?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Nettles said:


> I forgot I'd taken some pics and an outtake video
> 
> Treat on the floor
> View attachment 300333
> ...


She's such a good girl with those treats on her paws. I love her enthusiastic bounce between tricks. And the paw fail too. Go on mum... I did all those tricks... who cares about paws... I want my treats 

Unfortunately my cat is in her last days with kidney failure so been working at making her as happy and comfortable as I can :-(


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

kittih said:


> She's such a good girl with those treats on her paws. I love her enthusiastic bounce between tricks. And the paw fail too. Go on mum... I did all those tricks... who cares about paws... I want my treats
> 
> Unfortunately my cat is in her last days with kidney failure so been working at making her as happy and comfortable as I can :-(


I'm so sorry to hear that  *hugs*


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your cat @kittih. Not an easy time.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been very half-heartedly attempting to teach back paws I'm afraid. I'll try harder with the next challenge I promise


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

*CHALLENGE 3 - Every time we touch*

Sorry for the delay folks but Challenge 3 has finally arrived ! Has anyone been performing their tricks to the title soundtracks yet ? 

Here is a challenge to keep your favourite furry, feathery or finny in touch with you. The Beginners level useful for keeping dogs focused on you rather than other distractions.

*Beginners*

Touch
The aim of this trick is to ask your pet to touch their nose (or similar) on your hand.

To begin with offer your hand to your pet and if they touch it with their nose or move to do so no matter how small then reward. You can use a clicker for this trick if you like but it isn't essential. It may also help to hold a treat in your outstretched hand held between two fingers or put something interestingly smelly on your hand.

Keep practicing until your pet will touch their nose to your hand when offered. Once that is going smoothly introduce a suitable cue.

A variant is to use a target stick instead. Target sticks can be bought but it is also possible to make them from objects you might have around. A long handled wooden spoon, a plant support stick with a ping pong ball stuck on the end etc. Using a target stick is handy when you need a longer reach or if your pet is hand shy. It is also handy for more complex challenges that will be coming in the future. 

To increase the challenge, hold your hand in different positions when asking for touch: high, low, left, right, behind them, behind you, above an object etc.

*Intermediate*

Stick with me
Once your pet is comfortable with touching your hand for a short while, increase the duration of contact. At this stage you may want to decide whether to teach "touch" as a continuous cue that you then release your pet from or a brief touch. If the latter, then give a prolonged touch a different cue eg Glue, Stick.

Once your pet will keep their nose on your hand (or target stick) continuously start moving it slowly at first getting your pet to follow with their nose still in contact. Slowly increase duration and where you move your hand/stick.

*Advanced*

There are several tricks you can work towards at this level. Why not give them all a try ?

a) Close the door - once your pet is reliably touching your hand / target stick, put a post it note in your palm/stick and ask for touch. Once your pet is comfortable, move the post-it note onto the door at their height. You may need to hold your hand/ stick against the door and slowly move the post-it note to the door in stages. When your pet is reliably touching the post-it note start rewarding more enthusiastic prods of the nose such that the door is pushed a little way until you have a good push. You can steadily make the post-it note smaller and smaller until you are just left with a push on the door.

b) Pushing an object - Find an object that rolls or slides like a ball, toy car or cardboard box on a slippery surface etc. Using the post-it method teach your pet to push the object.

c) Treibball - The aim of treibball challenge is to ask your pet to push a ball with their nose towards you. In proper treiball you would be standing in goal and your pet would have a series of balls they would push under your direction into the goal; the balls used are generally large gym balls. For this challenge any reasonable size ball will do (or for a alternative you can use a slidy cardboard box on a slippery surface or your toy truck).

Set your pet next to the object. Set up a goal (two objects on the floor representing the goal works) and get your pet to push the object towards you and into the goal. To increase the challenge set up a few balls / objects and get your pet to go back and send the next one into the goal.

How to teach treibball:






Treibball in action:






As always people, yours and your pet's safety is paramount so please do not ask your pet to do anything beyond its physical capability.

Please post videos or pictures as we love to see them. It doesn't matter whether you have perfected things or not. Out takes are also most welcome.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

kittih said:


> *CHALLENGE 3 - Every time we touch*
> 
> Sorry for the delay folks but Challenge 3 has finally arrived ! Has anyone been performing their tricks to the title soundtracks yet ?
> 
> ...


Just wanted to share a funny story about Treibball.. We used the post-it note trick at our Treibball class, but Pheebs is a wee bit frightened of the ball.. so when it got to the stage of sticking it on the ball, she shuffled along the ground on her belly to get as close to the ball as possible, very carefully removed the post-it with her front teeth and shoved it into my hand expecting a reward :Hilarious


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Just wanted to share a funny story about Treibball.. We used the post-it note trick at our Treibball class, but Pheebs is a wee bit frightened of the ball.. so when it got to the stage of sticking it on the ball, she shuffled along the ground on her belly to get as close to the ball as possible, very carefully removed the post-it with her front teeth and shoved it into my hand expecting a reward :Hilarious


Hahaha great one Phoebe, you are such a clever girl


----------

